# Installed Equalizer APO - no sound



## wolven (Aug 29, 2014)

Help! No sound at all - is it compatible with IDT HD sound???


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum wolven.
I personally have not had any experience with this device. Have you checked their wiki page? http://sourceforge.net/p/equalizerapo/wiki/Documentation/
The first thing I would try is to download the latest drivers for your soundcard and check that it is working without APO.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to HTS! Let us know if we can help.


----------

